# Battle of the BBA tank



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I figure I'd start my one of my favorite areas off with a pic of one tank after battling BBA.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

looks great, although i dont know what bba is. i kept thinking baby brine shrimp, but it didnt make any sense.


----------



## Bob2 (Jan 19, 2005)

My guess is Bare Bottom Aquarium....


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

bba Black Brush Algae. Terrible nusiance to get rid of. Tried bleaching all the plants. Those are the only ones to survive


----------



## Dory (Jan 19, 2005)

I also had a terrible time getting rid of BBA. Bleached my plants also and lost several as well to that process. A LFS store recommended having Rosy Barbs in the tank - as they will actually eat the stuff. 

Even after the bleaching process the BBA came back, and so I tried the rosy barbs. They ate it and the tank has been free of it ever since. Just an FYI in case your BBA returns. Might be worth a try if you have room in your tank for some rosy barbs.


----------



## midiamin (Feb 16, 2005)

Tip! Black Lyretail Mollies love to eat hair alga. WEhen you start to see the alga coming, introduce them to your tank (only community tanks). They are great farmers and will keep you alga down to a minimum.


----------

